# Nuremberg, Germany



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

Let´s come to the next station of my presentation of cities of southern Germany: Nuremberg. With 503,000 inhabitants within the city limits and 2,5 million inhabitants in the metro area, Nuremberg is the second largest city of the federal state of Bavaria. Nuremberg was one of the largest and most wealthy cites of medieval Europe and is well known for its wonderful gothic and baroque oldtown until today. The pics are taken from wikimedia commons and several sites I googled.

First take a look at a view of Nuremberg from 1493:



















Look over the old town with the emperor´s castle from the 12th-16th century:



















Pictures of St.Lorenz, built in the 14th century:























































St.Sebald, twin church of St.Lorenz, built in the 14th century too:




























Windows from the 15th century in St.Sebald:










The Frauenkirche, built in the late 14th century:



















Medieval fountain in front of the Frauenkirche:










In this house, Albrecht Dürer was born in 1471:










St.Klara, built in the 14th/15th century:










Nuremberg main station:



















Let´s take a look at the darkest hour of Nuremberg´s history: pictures of the Reichsparteitagsgelände, where the Nazis celebrated their Reichsparteitage (Conventions of the NSDAP):

First some pics of Reichsparteitage in the 30s:














































And that´s what remained:
































































Other pics:



















































































































































































































































































































The Woehrder See, a lake a bit outside the city center:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

greatings .......nice city ..!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You forgot


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Germans rule!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

They did a wonderful Job in rebuiding the city after the heavy bombings in WWII. It again looks pretty old and almost unharmed...only when you take a closer look on some of the facades you discover they are modern.


----------

